# deodorant recipe-converting to grams



## Obsidian (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been having issues with swollen lymph glands for the last two years and after another round of tests to check for cancer (none found) I've decided I want to try natural deodorant.
I found a recipe I think I might like but its all in volume measurements, anyone know how to convert this to grams? or have a recipe really close that is already in grams?

2 Tbs arrowroot powder or cornstarch
1 Tbs baking soda
1/2 Tbs bentonite clay (I used kaolin instead so it wouldn't stain)

1 Tbs each of: coconut oil, shea, coco butter, beeswax (I replaced about 1/4 tsp coconut with neem)
2 capsules Vit E
2 capsules probiotics


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2015)

coconut oil can cause yellowing on your clothes. I always found PKO better and watch the Baking Soda, it can be very irritating or become irritating after time. I had to reformulate after mine became very irritating after 1.5 yrs. 
Here is a link for a great unit conversion that I use all the time https://joshmadison.com/convert-for-windows/


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the tip on the coconut oil, I'll watch out for that. I really would prefer not to use baking soda but all the recipes I've found has it in it. What do you use for a sub?


----------



## TVivian (Jul 29, 2015)

That looks like it'll be a good recipe. I've been experimenting with natural deodorant lately too and so far I'm happy with how it works. I use baking soda and have had no irritation. What inspired me is seeing a tiny 4oz mason jar of natural deodorant in a boutique for $20! It had "food grade diatomaceous earth" instead of baking soda listed in the ingredients.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 29, 2015)

I use zinc oxide instead of baking powder - I got irritated. The zinc is harder to work in when making it and also much whiter in use. If you want open armpits, it might show somewhat


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

I've read about diatomaceous earth, it has a lot of uses so I think I'll try that in my next batch. I like that zinc is whiter but it seems have have its share of concerns.
I made a batch last night with the posted recipe. I really like the texture, its firm enough to use in a push tube. I really need to find a EO that will help cover the natural scent of the shea and neem though, I'd like something herbal.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 29, 2015)

Zinc is one of the few things that works for my stinky self, without terrorizing my skin like baking soda. I would definitely recommend trying it if the baking soda irritates you. The most simple recipe I've used was zinc and fractionated coconut oil at 30/70. A nice, smooth application, limited white left behind, but gets under your nails like anything else you have to apply with your fingers (I hate that)


----------



## Dahila (Jul 29, 2015)

I use babbasu oil instead of Coconut oil, and just no more than 3% of baking soda, so far for a year I had not have irritation.  My EO are lavender and minth)


----------



## boyago (Jul 29, 2015)

I went to find my recipe book from when I was messing around with deos and I CAN'T FIND IT!!!  I moved between seeing it last so I'm sure it's in the basement somewhere.  If I find it I'll post the recipe I liked the most.  The Baking Soda got to me pretty quick and become very unpleasant so I switched it out with Arrow Root Powder.  I had stopped making my own when something in the mix was staining all my shirts in the pits.  I tend to rock plain white Tees most of the time so this wasn't cool.  I was using bentonite in them so that might have been it but it just looked like oil marks.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

When I was researching ingredients, it was said that bentonite could cause staining. Thats one reason I decided to use kaolin instead though I have to wonder if the raw shea/coco butter might also be a culprit. Luckily I rarely wear white, just not a good idea when I own 3 black dogs.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm with you guys, baking soda turned my armpits fire engine red, bentonite clay and tea tree oil smell kind of funky, and something is staining the underarm parts of my bras, luckily so far, not my clothes, but I'm careful not to apply too much because I was worried about oil stains on my clothes. There's got to be an answer out thre somewhere.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

So far no reaction to the baking soda but it not terribly effective at odor control. Its better then no deodorant but there is still a smell. I have been out in the heat shopping today though and I got quite sweaty, I don't handle heat very well.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jul 29, 2015)

Following this thread! I've had a few customer requests for deodorant, but haven't tried it yet. Since I'm the guinea pig for all of my creations, I'm nervous about giving up the commercial/chemical soup that I currently use during the hot summer months!


----------



## boyago (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, and to convert to grams when I did mine I started with an online recipe and just weighed everything the first time then tweaked it via grams from there out.
-Still haven't found my old recipes.


----------



## xoticsoaps (Jul 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried swapping baking soda for cornstarch? Maybe that will work.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 29, 2015)

boyago said:


> Oh, and to convert to grams when I did mine I started with an online recipe and just weighed everything the first time then tweaked it via grams from there out.
> -Still haven't found my old recipes.



I figured I'd do that next time around. though I guess a little discrepancy in a recipe like this won't really matter.


----------



## umeali (Jul 30, 2015)

I made deodrant  soap few days back and result was good ,I used lemon ad alum .


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm actually planning a alum soap with lemongrass and eucalyptus EO.


----------



## Nedeia (Jul 30, 2015)

My 2 cents:
1. Baking soda has a high pH, is gritty and will most likely irritate in the end. Use sparingly and watch out . Is your skin turning darker, forms a 'crust'? Do your armpits 'peel off'? Lower or ditch the baking soda. Baking soda is not interchangeable with cornstarch. You can use both, cornstarch may absorb some of the sweat. 
2. These natural deodorants aren't for me. I would stink in 40c in summertime or in the sauna of the public transportation. If you do not want Al salts, try triethyl citrate, usnea Barbara extract (has usnic acid) or other antibacterial ingredients
3. It stains clothes but they wash off. 
4. I am now trying to make my antiperspirant with a glycol and sodium stearate and Al salt...
5. Alum has no effect on me.i sweat when walking slowly. Then I can stink. 

Life is hard when it comes to smells


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 30, 2015)

I had to give up on antiperspirants decad ... well, years ago ... at a time in my life when sweating was soooo not cool and antiperspirants seemed to be a necessity of life. Unfortunately, antiperspirants caused swollen lymph nodes and cysts (plugged sweat glands) in my armpits. It was learn to live with underarm sweat or deal with potentially serious health issues. 

So I decided to switch to deodorant-only products. I tried and can't use baking soda -- much too harsh on my skin. I have read a lot about homemade deodorants but haven't been real comfortable with the ingredients that stain or irritate so I've never tried any. Corn starch seems like it would be great food for the bacteria that cause underarm odor. Coconut oil ... yeah, I know its supposed to wash out of fabric pretty easily ... but will it really, especially in the cold water I normally wash my clothes in?

Anyway, after years of using a roll-on deodorant that is no longer made and Old Spice men's stick deodorant (no it doesn't smell too bad on a woman!), I now use Tom's of Maine deodorant. I've gotten good results with them all. Thankfully I find I only develop an underarm odor when I'm perspiring due to stress. Otherwise, the deodorant does a good job of controlling odor for just plain ol' everyday sweat.

Hope that's not TMI. :roll:


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 30, 2015)

I have swollen lymphs too and if I stop using store bought antiperspirant, the swelling goes away. I was using alum crystals combined with tom of mains but the toms does nothing for me but make my pits sticky. 

I'm still using the alum crystal, I quite like it but would like a bit more odor protection. So far I'm not really impressed with the home made stuff. I feels good on the skin but it did nothing to prevent odor. I really want to try diatomaceous earth but I'll have to order it online.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 30, 2015)

I think the variability of controlling sweat odor with deodorants is why antiperspirants dominate the market. If you plug up the sweat glands so they can't sweat, then there ain't nuthin' to get stinky. For me, the commercial deodorants work tolerably well, but even for me, they aren't a 100% surefire solution.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 31, 2015)

Aye, the tricky part is then finding an anti bacterial agent that is mild enough on the skin - as we know, it's the gas from the bacteria that eats the sweat that causes the stink.


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 31, 2015)

So far I'm a crystal fan, as the sweat I'm left with smells like me.  Slightly sweet, and not offensive   I've tried lots of other commercial deodorants with natural ingredients, like lichen, b/s, and lavender, but none have worked as well.  I'm interested in what you find though, since I'm not eutopian scent free.

Just curious, have you tried to make your own crystals from alum powder? I wonder, could you add a tad of lav or some other EO, or would that interfere with crystal formation?  The stuff I buy claims to have aloe which makes me think it's possible.


----------



## Susie (Jul 31, 2015)

I just watched some talk show the other day with Julia Roberts as guest.  She said she does not use antiperspirant or deodorant, she just washes/wipes a lot.  Maybe carry around some sort of wipe?

EDIT- I just read a mini-article in my facebook feed about rubbing hand sanitizer under your arms to kill the bacteria if you forget deodorant.  I wondered if carrying a small spray bottle of alcohol, perhaps mixed with a drop of EO, and spraying on bathroom breaks would not serve the same purpose.  It would be very non-messy, and non-pore clogging.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 31, 2015)

Day two of home made deodorant left me with slightly red/itchy pits. I did shave yesterday so it possible the tender skin didn't like the baking soda. 
The odor was reduced more from day 1 but I think thats from the alum crystal. I'm going to try just the crystal today, see if there is much of a difference.

I've tried using wipes and alcohol, just leaves me with alcohol scented smelly pits. Making your own alum crystal with EO is really interesting. I'll have to look into it.

Oh, can anyone recommend a powder that won't increase bacteria? I like using ladies monkey butt but it has cornstarch. I use it in my pits to make a nice dry feeling.


----------



## KristaMarie (Jul 31, 2015)

I use arrowroot for that powdery-dryness. Not sure if it's less edible for bacteria than cornstarch, but it feels nice


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 31, 2015)

Just a suggestion, but Brambleberry has a deodorant base, and also a deodorant additive as well that can be used in soaps and deodorants. It may be worth looking into: http://www.brambleberry.com/Aluminum-Free-Deodorant-Base-P5685.aspx and http://www.brambleberry.com/Deodorant-Additive-P5514.aspx

As for me, I have a rotation of about 5 natural deodorants from my health-food stocked in my medicine cabinet. I have a 'system' where I use a different one each day to throw a bit of confusion into the camp of the little stink-causing bugs. So far, my 'system' has been serving me well. On especially hot days, I'll first apply a spritz of alcohol that I keep in a spray bottle, and then I let it dry before applying the deodorant. 


IrishLass


----------



## TVivian (Aug 1, 2015)

Random thought: I wonder if adding some e wax to the recipe would help lessen the underarm staining issue some people are having. Seems it would help the oils to wash out of fabric easier.


----------

